# Fiorello ospite della prima di Sanremo 2018



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2018)

E' stato appena annunciato dallo stesso showman nella prima puntata del suo programma radiofonico "Il Rosario della Sera" su Radio Deejay durante una telefonata al direttore artistico della kermesse *Claudio Baglioni* avvenuta in diretta. 

"_Claudio mi hai mandato un messaggio bellissimo per invitarmi al Festival. In questi giorno ci ho pensato e mi sono detto 'perché no?_'" sono state le parole di *Fiorello* a cui hanno fatto seguito quelle di Baglioni "_Che notizia bella! Prendete le vivande migliori per il figliol prodigo!_". 

Rosario Fiorello, come comunicato dall'Ufficio Stampa Rai, sarà presente nella *prima puntata* di *Sanremo 2018* che andrà in onda *martedì 6 febbraio* su Rai 1.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2018)

Elton John? Saviano? Asia Argento? Oprah Winfrey?

Qualche ospite di questo calibro? Da Sanremo mi aspetto ben altro, non Fiorello


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Elton John? Saviano? Asia Argento? Oprah Winfrey?
> 
> Qualche ospite di questo calibro? Da Sanremo mi aspetto ben altro, non Fiorello



Bastano mirkoeilcane e lo Stato Sociale a provocare l'emetofobia, non servono quei casi umani


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Bastano *mirkoeilcane* e lo Stato Sociale a provocare l'emetofobia, non servono quei casi umani


Un "genio" (del male). Un incapace totale che ha capito che basta parlare dei migranti per essere considerato un "grande".





Comunque, se il televoto non sarà truccato, prenderà una tranvata non da poco.


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2018)

Fiorello è l’unico showmen della tv italiana che non perde mai ascolti. D’altronde se hai in scaletta ciarpame come mirkoeilcane e lo Stato Sociale, gente disprezzata dal 70% degli italiani è che ti è stata imposta dalla dirigenza PD, qualcosa per salvare la baracca lo devi fare.


----------

